# 

## Mihey

:      ,   
       ,     ().
  Life News,      16:30  ,  .   12     .
    ,    ,      .           .    ,  .     ,   .      . http://rt.com/on-air/  
     .     ,         16:37 .     ,      ,     ,    -. 
      31   130 ,   20    .       .       "". 
  ,   ,   ,        .     ,     23:00 . 
  ,        ,   " ,   ". "  .      ,   .     ", -  . 
     ,    . 
      . 
        ,      .

----------


## vladd

" "    "" -  "".
 ,   . 
   ....

----------


## Mihey

. 
         31,  -  130 ,              .
  , -       .
Life News, ,    ,         -. 
       . 
        31 ,   130 . 20      .         ,      .
 ,   ,   7  .           ,     .
   ,     ,          .
,          , , .
                .
        .  ,        .

----------

...

----------


## erazer

,     .

----------


## Mihey

...,   .....

----------


## EmilyPlay

:  ,   -    ...(((

----------


## Def

.    .

----------


## Mihey

*EmilyPlay*,   )  *Motli*,    ,  ,      )

----------


## Def

*Mihey*, 
, ?

----------


## vladd

...
     ""   ...

----------


## Def

> ""   ...

        .  .)

----------


## Mihey

*Motli*,

----------


## Def

*Mihey*,     ,     ?
 ,   ......  ?

----------


## erazer

> *Motli*,

     -       ? . ..     -     .

----------


## Edos

> ,     .

         ... -_\\ 
50/50 -    .

----------


## Mihey

*Motli*,    ,    ,    -  ....

----------


## Def

*Mihey*, 
        ?

----------


## Mihey

*Motli*,

----------


## vladd

> -       ? .

       -   .
  ""    .

----------


## Def

*Mihey*, 
        ?   

> -   .
>   ""    .

   ,      .        .

----------


## Gonosuke

> Motli,

        ? ))

----------


## Mihey

*Motli*,

----------


## Edos

> ""    .

     - ,         -   !     '         -  !

----------


## rust

,      .        .

----------

> -   .
>   ""    .

     ?  ? 
p.s.http://www.mk.ru/incident/article/20...moiskatel.html

----------


## SERGO20010



----------


## erazer

_ -          .

----------


## EmilyPlay

, .   .

----------


## 23q

*erazer*,    ,   .    )

----------

,   .      ,   ,   .  , ,    ,

----------


## serg1975

((((((((((((((((((((((
  ,  ,  ,        "".   ...........  .........     ,   !!!!! "" , ""....."" - ""   "  ".........(((

----------


## vladd

> ,  ,  ,        "".   ...........

      ,    .
  ,   ,   ""   (  90-):  

> ,       .             . 
> *22*          ,  -      .   , *       ,       * .    ,        :       ,     .       , **     . **  ** :      ,  *  ""*,    ,      ,        ,    . 
>     .            ,  .     ,     :     ,     ,  ,           - ".      ,         "  ",          .

      " "   :  

> .* 24*              .  ,     , ,  ,     .   ,      :          .

  http://kompromat.flb.ru/material1.phtml?id=3341 
 " " ,    ""      ( , ). **  -**  ( ) **    " ".....
 ,    ,  **   .....** . 
  ( ) ** :  

> *  2011* *     80%,     20%,      15%*.          ,    2011     4%

  http://news.flp.ua/2010/12/16/bez-pr...hetnyj-pervyj/
     "  "....
  -   " " (  ?) 
 ,   ,       .
  .

----------


## serg1975

> "  "....
>   -   " " (  ?)

  -!!!      " "!   ,  ,   ,     "", "",".".....,      ,  ,    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!         " -..."????!!!!!!      ,   ,        ,   - !!!!  !!!!!    -  007)))

----------


## Def

"     "      ...

----------

"  ,   ".

----------


## rusan

,    ,      ,  .
      .

----------


## Edos

> " "!

   .   ,               !

----------

